
Scaphold.io (YC W17) now hosts over 1200 apps - gina650
http://pilotonline.com/inside-business/news/economic-development/tech-company-with-virginia-roots-invited-to-grow-in-silicon/article_d594876a-7a0b-5d9b-9864-190deff0d5cc.html
======
tzm
[https://scaphold.io](https://scaphold.io)

